# New member



## Astar9212 (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm new to the forum. Stumbled across this one by accident. Did some reading. Seems like one of the better ones out there! Not many left like this one. Looking forward to learning some new things from you all. Some quick info. Female, 3 kids, originally from Wisconsin but now living in kentucky. I'm a CNA, and I'm in college to become an occupational therapist. I eat clean for the most part, I enjoy going to the gym, it's like my therapy. I'd rather lift weights than do cardio. Although I don't life heavy, I'm 5'3, 121 pounds. I'd like to gain some lean muscle mass, but have been having some trouble in doing so. Hopefully I can learn a few things from some members here, and be on my way to a better, leaner, body.


----------



## Mish (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome to the board


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Riles (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## the_predator (Feb 25, 2016)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 19, 2016)

always welcome.


----------

